# Can we just talk about Glen Benton for a minute?



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

Glen Benton is the master of all that is evil.


















Every band he's been associated with fucking rules. Decide, Vital Remains, guest vocals on Cannibal Corpse's "Eaten Back To Life" and "Butchered at Birth", guest vocals on Napalm Death's "Harmony Corruption", etc. The man is a fucking genius.

I can easily say that one of my goals in life would be to shake this man's hand. His life performance must be fucking awesome. I was just making a purchase from Relapse, but the Vital Remains DVD was out of stock. BUMMED. I'll find it elsewhere.

In 1993, Benton admitted to participating in such activities as burning live rodents (like rats and mice). During an interview held in his attic, Benton shot a squirrel with a pellet gun. Benton explained he shot the squirrel to deter any further damage to his electrical system and other contents in his attic. Because of the burning of rodents, and shooting the squirrel, terrorist threats were made byanimal rights organizations while Deicide was on tour.

There was a show in Stockholm where a small bomb was set to detonate during their set. No one was injured but it it did damage the venue.

During part of their Legion tour in Manchester, there was an attempted bomb attack, but no one was hurt and nothing was damaged. I believe it was a failed attempt.

If I was at either show, I would have protected Benton, although if he was wearing his armor he would have been okay. I honestly can't remember if he wears that with Deicide. I don't know if it's easy to play bass with that on.

Discuss how awesome Glen Benton is. Please post your love for him as well as any additional stories/pictures.

On a side note, I had the opportunity to purchase his Mesa 400+ (with proof that it is his) from one of his buddy's on ebay. I decided to go with an Ampeg to match my cabinet. Of course, that's the amp that came smashed in the mail. 

I regret not getting it, but a full Ampeg stack was more appealing to me than Mesa 400+/Ampeg. Oh well, my amp still grinds like fuck! I can always get a case and spray "666" on myself, haha. Hell, I'll spray a giant inverted cross on my 810, too.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know how many times I've posted this, but it certainly fits in this thread:






[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpH5kM312WU"]


----------



## Variant (Aug 10, 2010)

My name is Ryan, and I approve of this thread. :yes: The roots of death metal should not be overlooked.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 10, 2010)

\m/


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 10, 2010)

Actually, you'd probably be disappointed if you shook his hand. He's a complete and total dickhead.

His contributions to the Florida DM scene are considerable, however.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, you'd probably be disappointed if you shook his hand. He's a complete and total dickhead.
> 
> His contributions to the Florida DM scene are considerable, however.



Yeah that's what I hear too.


----------



## clouds (Aug 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, you'd probably be disappointed if you shook his hand. He's a complete and total dickhead.
> 
> His contributions to the Florida DM scene are considerable, however.



+1.

He's certainly had a powerful influence, but as a person he seems an epic douche.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, if you consider who he is, you don't really expect him to be the friendlist guy. I don't expect him to be like, "omg it's so nice to meet u! let's grab some soy chai lattes together!"

The actual meet and greet may suck, but to say you shook is hand is sweet in my books.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, you'd probably be disappointed if you shook his hand. He's a complete and total dickhead.
> 
> His contributions to the Florida DM scene are considerable, however.



+1

All reports are that the man is a massive twonk.


----------



## CapenCyber (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always thought he was lame as well as fat. He's more interested in portraying himself as some evil antichrist when the reality is he eats too many burgers and probably still lives in his mum's house.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, you'd probably be disappointed if you shook his hand. He's a complete and total dickhead.
> 
> His contributions to the Florida DM scene are considerable, however.



My friends opened up for them when they played here a couple of months ago, got the same response when I asked about them


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 10, 2010)

He doesn't like people, and he doesn't speak for nothing. He probably is a dick in real life but the interviews I've read with him show a surprising sense of self awareness and intelligence.


----------



## sentagoda (Aug 10, 2010)

i remember one time he canceled a show in Norway claiming it was to hot? Like wtf?
But I do like some of his work.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

sentagoda said:


> i remember one time he canceled a show in Norway claiming it was to hot? Like wtf?
> But I do like some of his work.


 
That's odd considering he lives in Florida.

I can't compare climates personally. I've never been outside of the Maritimes. I can tell you right now it's at least 10 degrees hotter in Tampa (where he's from) than in Oslo, according to the Internet.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, the dude's a wanker. Everything through to _Once Upon The Cross_ is cool, though, so whatever.


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Aug 10, 2010)

Huge Deicide fan here, then I turned 13 and moved on haha

The whole evil thing is ridiculous, and if he was a man of his word he would be dead 10 years now. Loved the first 3 albums, but like I say, I was a kid


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

1000 Eyes said:


> Huge Deicide fan here, then I turned 13 and moved on haha
> 
> The whole evil thing is ridiculous, and if he was a man of his word he would be dead 10 years now. Loved the first 3 albums, but like I say, I was a kid


 
He DID state that his comments towards committing suicide were "asinine remarks" and that "only cowards and losers" choose to kill themselves.

Whether or not the whole "evl thing is ridiculous", both Deicide and Vital Remains fucking rule and have been ruling for 23 and 21-22 years respectively. Although, the only member of Vital Remains right now is Tony Lazaro.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 10, 2010)

I greatly prefer the work of Vital Remains personally. It's a shame he can't keep his ass out of jail long enough to tour these days.


----------



## Thep (Aug 10, 2010)

No sir, I don't have alot of respect for Benton. He's a shitty bassist, a flat slob, and according to the Hoffman brothers, he got married in a church and had his kids baptized. Constantly talks out of his ass, and is a bit of a diva the times I have seen him live.

He is influential for sure, but as a musician and icon? I'd disagree. The guy has a good voice, but he's too lazy to use it on stage, or even the DVDs. Deicide turned to crap after the Hoffmans left, and Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.


----------



## clouds (Aug 10, 2010)

Thep said:


> No sir, I don't have alot of respect for Benton. He's a shitty bassist, a flat slob, and according to the Hoffman brothers, he got married in a church and had his kids baptized. Constantly talks out of his ass, and is a bit of a diva the times I have seen him live.
> 
> He is influential for sure, but as a musician and icon? I'd disagree. The guy has a good voice, but he's too lazy to use it on stage, or even the DVDs. Deicide turned to crap after the Hoffmans left, and Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.



Fair enough, but I actually really enjoy the albums Deicide have released since the Hoffman brothers left . No doubt they slay though .


----------



## slumcitysounds (Aug 10, 2010)

Uncle Glenn is def a brutal fuckin dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thep said:


> Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.



Truth. I was so disappointed when I found out he left. How the hell can they try to continue after that? He handled guitar, bass, and drums. Dave IS Vital Remains. I really hope he starts something else soon.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 10, 2010)

slumcitysounds said:


> Uncle Glenn is def a brutal fuckin dude!!!!!!!!



Uncle Glen?

The only "Uncle" is Ted Nugent. 


I love Vital Remains, and I dig the few few Deicide albums. But that's about it. I wouldn't care if I got to shake his hand. I've heard from quite a few people (including a couple in this thread) that he's a complete asshole. 

He's involved in some pretty killer music, though.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 10, 2010)

Thep said:


> Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.



Q F Muthafuckin T!

Vital Remains is pretty much the only Death Metal band I discovered in highschool that I'll still listen to with any sort of enthusiasm whatsoever, and I assure you, Glen Benton is not the reason


----------



## suffo20 (Aug 10, 2010)

Everyone will be shocked for me to say that deicides satan image is all fake. I heard it straight from a former band member I hung out with in Austin Tx at the NAMM show a handful of years ago. I wont say who that person is for privacy. He also told me that Glenn got married in a church!!!hahaha. But I do love some of their stuff. Once upon the cross is my fav cd. And yes for the record he is a complete dick!


----------



## suffo20 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is classic by the way!! LOL


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't care if he's a total meathead poseur- at least he has made some good, memorable music.... since 87% of metal nowadays is shitty, unmemorable meathead poseur music, he still stands tall.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2010)

Benton was awesome, then he started capitalizing on his lyrics...He became AWARE of the controversy and it just started sucking pretty hard.

'Deicide' and 'Legion' shit on every other Deicide album in my personal opinion. 

Although funnily enough, every album he played on with Vital Remains is brilliant but that's because he didn't write anything on them 

Also, Josh Djent or whatever - Glen Benton isn't in the Vital Remains DVD.

As for the Floridian DM scene; Morbid Angel, Ripping Corpse and Nocturnus are the three kings.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> As for the Floridian DM scene; Morbid Angel, Ripping Corpse and Nocturnus are the three kings.



......


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 10, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> ......



+1


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Aug 11, 2010)

suffo20 said:


> This is classic by the way!! LOL





haha that was funny,

2 clowns, woulnt be suprised if they were in cahoots.
Benton happy to act the satanic idiot and Larson happy to have a nemesis for the listeners


----------



## Monk (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw Deicide perform in El Paso, TX on the Once Upon The Cross tour. It is easily one of the best shows I've ever seen; the mosh pit was insane. I remember that Glen was outside giving autographs before the show which was pretty cool. Also, during the set, Glen told the jackass running the fog machine to turn it off. I must admit that I'm not a major fan of them anymore (as I have moved on to Emperor and Behemoth), but my brother and I still repeat Glen's lyrics to each other: they are just too awesome.

FROM THE LAND OF NO RETURN, YOU KILL AGAIN!
LUNATIC OF GOD'S CREATION

Practically every line of the debut album is gold.


----------



## suffo20 (Aug 11, 2010)

1000 Eyes said:


> haha that was funny,
> 
> 2 clowns, woulnt be suprised if they were in cahoots.
> Benton happy to act the satanic idiot and Larson happy to have a nemesis for the listeners




Yeah I think they know eachother actually and r friends! LOL!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 11, 2010)

Thep said:


> No sir, I don't have alot of respect for Benton. He's a shitty bassist, a flat slob, and according to the Hoffman brothers, he got married in a church and had his kids baptized. Constantly talks out of his ass, and is a bit of a diva the times I have seen him live.
> 
> He is influential for sure, but as a musician and icon? I'd disagree. The guy has a good voice, but he's too lazy to use it on stage, or even the DVDs. Deicide turned to crap after the Hoffmans left, and Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.



Lol, whats funny is that I started getting into deicide AFTER the hoffman brothers left. Putting Jack Owens and Ralph Santallo is just bliss!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't consider him an icon, either. I just started the thread to see what everyone thinks of him and his evilness, since he is, you know, the most evil guy to live.

The reason I'd want to shake is hand is because of the music he's been involved with... not necessarily his bass playing or his beliefs. After all, Glen and Matt started Deicide.

That and I fucking love his vocals. Whether or not he's the greatest dude ever, he has some mean fucking vocals.



CrushingAnvil said:


> Glen Benton isn't in the Vital Remains DVD.


 
That's fine with me. I just fucking love Vital Remains and want to watch Suzuki shred.



Thep said:


> Vital Remains was only good because of Suzuki.


 
That's because Suzuki is one of the most talented fuckers out though. His guitar work is amazing, he plays bass just as well, records a lot of drum tracks, and writes most of the lyrics. He is pretty much an all-star line-up.

If Dave could mimic Benton's vocals, or even produce something better, I would shit my pants and ask him to marry me. Straight or not.

*Please note, my comment about him being the most evil guy to live is sarcasm.*


----------



## Randy (Aug 11, 2010)

elrrek said:


> +1
> 
> All reports are that the man is a massive *twonk*.





I'm totally using that.


----------



## Thep (Aug 11, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> Truth. I was so disappointed when I found out he left. How the hell can they try to continue after that? He handled guitar, bass, and drums. Dave IS Vital Remains. I really hope he starts something else soon.



You should see what Tony has to say about that, lol. I've seen them twice this year and talked to him both times, and both times he was like "it was MEEEE that started this band, I'MMMM going to keep it better than before, our next album is going to be our best because IIIII wrote it."


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 11, 2010)

Always been a huge Deicide fan, since I was in middle school. Pissed I missed Vital Remains at Summer Slaughter. It's a spit in the face to death metal to have them play first, while assholes like Carnifex get to play way later in the set.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, there were a lot of articles from the Hoffman estate stating that the entire evil image thing was just an image and Glen's not really into satanism or any such thing.

Which brings me to the sobering point that most black metal artists out there are really about imagery and not really about the substance. Not that its a good/bad thing. Hey if it helps sell your albums, go for it. Its kinda weird to end up reading that off magazines that the people who go all out on the garb are not really into the entire heaven and hell concept. Just life I guess ....

Oh yeah, he made good records nonetheless and was influential.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't stand Deicide...

Deicide, Six Feet Under, etc. represent all that is shitty about death metal to me.

Vital Remains is much better / more interesting than Deicide.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 11, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I can't stand Deicide...
> 
> Deicide, Six Feet Under, etc. represent all that is shitty about death metal to me.
> 
> Vital Remains is much better / more interesting than Deicide.





Benton is a complete douchebag in my opinion. Deicide may have been a major band in the early 90s, but it was moreso about shock value. He just took what other bands were saying and upped the evil tenfold. Musically, Deicide isn't bad. But I agree with what the general consensus seems to be in this thread, which is that Vital Remains is much, much better.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 11, 2010)

Benton is a faux-satanist moron..HOWEVER he's a legend and that I respect. His vocals are highly influential, he's in two of the best death metal bands ever and the guy's a good performer.

And for what it's worth he was hot when he was younger.






















Would


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 12, 2010)

I saw Deicide in Huntington, WV quite a few years back. He was fucking ripped and one of my buddies took a picture of him pissing in a garbage can in the bathrooms. He posted it up on Myspace and his account got deleted for showing a picture of a wang. I'm really surprised that everyone is saying he's a dick, because he was super cool when we met him (maybe because he was so wasted). I remember him passing out shirts with his face on them that said something like "Glen Benton fucks your mother" or something ridiculous.


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

suffo20 said:


> Everyone will be shocked for me to say that deicides satan image is all fake. I heard it straight from a former band member I hung out with in Austin Tx at the NAMM show a handful of years ago. I wont say who that person is for privacy. He also told me that Glenn got married in a church!!!hahaha. But I do love some of their stuff. Once upon the cross is my fav cd. And yes for the record he is a complete dick!



Most of american death metal is fake as far as I'm concerned. The true "Antichrist", murderers, etc, are the Norwegian Black-Metal guys. They constantly burn churches, dig up priest graves and take then on tours (or was that Morbid Angel?) kill each other, etc. Not that I support any of those activities, but they really live up to what they say/sing. 

That said, Deicide was my true "worship" type of band. Their self-titled album is one of the heaviest and brutal album of its time. I always wanted to shake Benton's hand (and still do). When I read in Kerrang (or some other extreme metal magazine) in the early 90's that he burned a inverted cross on his head, he was the epitome of death metal to me. My eBay ID is deicide123.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Aug 12, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> As for the Floridian DM scene; Morbid Angel, Ripping Corpse and Nocturnus are the three kings.



Mine are Morbid Angel, Death, and Atheist... so go figure


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 12, 2010)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Mine are Morbid Angel, Death, and Atheist... so go figure


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

Dont forget Obituary!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 12, 2010)

emperor_black said:


> Most of american death metal is fake as far as I'm concerned. The true "Antichrist", murderers, etc, are the Norwegian Black-Metal guys. They constantly burn churches, dig up priest graves and take then on tours (or was that Morbid Angel?) kill each other, etc. Not that I support any of those activities, but they really live up to what they say/sing.



Please tell me you aren't serious when you said that....please...


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

bunch of posers!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 12, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Benton is a faux-satanist moron..HOWEVER he's a legend and that I respect. His vocals are highly influential, he's in two of the best death metal bands ever and the guy's a good performer.


 
Best post in this thread in my opinion.

Aside from the whole "satan satan satan" thing, this sums up exactly how I feel.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 12, 2010)

emperor_black said:


> Most of american death metal is fake as far as I'm concerned.



Well, how real is it supposed to be?

Almost 90% of the "shock" in extreme music (like in death metal when it came under the cultural radar) is opportunism. 

I grew up in a uber-Jesus-freak household and ever since I was little, I was told that rock music was evil. Always propaganda about how it encourages _this_, _this_, and _that_.

The first time I heard Deicide, my thought was, "this fucking guy must have picked up one of those silly anti-rock music pamplets and built songs around the _this_, _this_, and _that_ that preachers are always shrieking about... and then burned an upside cross into his forehead!" Deicide is exactly what my parents warned me about music... even though they probably had Motley Crue or Metallica in mind and had no idea death metal existed. So, is it real? Probably not, but I like the music.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lyrically, I always thought Death Metal was less about being anti-Christian or Satanic and more about the grotesque.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> Lyrically, I always thought Death Metal was less about being anti-Christian or Satanic and more about the grotesque.



All the good death metal is blasphemy and philosophy, Cannibal Corpse are virtually the only band who can pull off gore lyrics.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I can't stand Deicide...
> 
> Deicide, Six Feet Under, etc. represent all that is shitty about death metal to me.
> 
> Vital Remains is much better / more interesting than Deicide.



You've heard the self-titled release? If you haven't, listen to it [all of it], and then you may pass judgement 

I agree with you on Six Feet Under...Terrible band - although Steve Swanson is a pretty good guitar player and has good taste in guitars (KxK V's )


----------



## Variant (Aug 12, 2010)

> Benton is a faux-satanist moron..HOWEVER he's a legend and that I respect. His vocals are highly influential, he's in two of the best death metal bands ever and the guy's a good performer.



I think its pretty much common knowledge at this point that it was always stichk... but few, if any, ever call the likes of Manson or Cooper out on it, so it's not really fair to criticize Benton when others have made whole livelihoods and cultural followings on the same. 

When it was 1990, and you heard bands like Decide, Obituary, Death, etc. you _*knew*_ that metal was pushing into uncharted territory. Honestly, I didn't even think that by 2010, that the majority of your metal would be infected by at least _*some*_ death metal influence (and a good chunk of it very heavily influenced)... these were the guys who did what only a _*"tiny fragment of the hard rock community could ever appreciate"*_ according to just about everyone you'd talk to. How the times have changed.


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 12, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> ......



fuckyeah! people can argue and have pissing contests all day long about who did it first, who has more imitators, etc. but there's a goddamn reason it's called DEATH metal


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> fuckyeah! people can argue and have pissing contests all day long about who did it first, who has more imitators, etc. but there's a goddamn reason it's called DEATH metal



It was actually Possessed who wrote a song called 'Death Metal' in like 1983.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> All the good death metal is blasphemy and philosophy, Cannibal Corpse are virtually the only band who can pull off gore lyrics.



Death's first two albums, Carcass' Reek of Putrefication, and old CC are real DM to me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> Death's first two albums, Carcass' Reek of Putrefication, and old CC are real DM to me.





 Listen you must:


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 12, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> All the good death metal is blasphemy and philosophy, Cannibal Corpse are virtually the only band who can pull off gore lyrics.



Ever heard of Autopsy? Those guys can write some real dirty lyrics targeted primarily at women. That's pure fucking gore!


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, I think Death Metal was more about being 'edgy' and after the whole gore thing was played out they moved on to blasphemy. The first 5 - 10 years of DM were 90% about gore.


----------

